# To Mortar Or Not To Mortar ..



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Guys..

I need your opion on wheather is worth the time and effort to show mortar lines on your HO building?

Tom
Overthehill


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I do. I think it really makes the brick pop.

The easy way is to simply hit the building with a little dull coat (flat clear coat) let it dry for about 30 minutes, then dust grey chalk or artist pastels on the bricks and rub in with your finger. (This will clean the chalk off of the brick faces.) Hit it with a 2nd coat of clear to lock it down.

It's really easy....it's how I did this building (the red is the red-rustoleum primer) It stands up even under really close inspection





















You can see the difference between the molded color these buildings came in and the after effect of the above technique in this pic.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I will also say yes, it's worth the time and effort!
A good white wash will do get the bricks to pop!


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks Guys,

I have a couple of DPM wall section that I haven't used yet so now would be the time to try both of these suggestion and see which one I like best.

Take care
Tom


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Another thumbs-up on Scott's technique ... excellent results!

TJ


----------

